# Color Film for B&W Photos



## allansiew (Oct 26, 2005)

If I have taken photos on a film, the normal type of film that produces color photos. When I want to developed the photo how do I make it B&W?


----------



## Patrick (Oct 26, 2005)

I would say you'd have to either have them scanned or scan the negs yourself then do a conversion to black and white in Photoshop.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 26, 2005)

oppps...Unlesss you use one of the C-41 black and white films to start with.  They are processed just like color film at your local one hour lab or pro shop


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 26, 2005)

If you have colour negs then you can get B&W prints from them by printing onto Kodak Panalure paper. It's a panchromatic B&W printing paper and you treat the whole thing as if you are printing from B&W negs. The only thing that you have to do differently is do the whole process in total darkness.
I've used it on occasion and it's pretty good.
http://www.kodak.com/global/en/prof...eSelectRcPaper.jhtml?id=0.1.16.14.28.44&lc=en


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 26, 2005)

Not to hijack, but what happens if you project color negs onto black and white paper?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 26, 2005)

Not a lot. Some colour negs have a deep yellow base tint - normal b&w paper tends to be relatively insensitive to this colour.
You can get an image if you give it a very long exposure but the quality tends to be pants.
I have heard some people claim they have done it succesfully but I'm sceptical.


----------



## JamesD (Oct 27, 2005)

How about making prints with that chromogenic C-41 process black and white film? Do you just use a really looooong exposure? Will variable-contrast filtering still work?

I must try this, now that I have a darkroom!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 27, 2005)

The C41 film doesn't have the yellow base dye and it's image is B&W so it works just like an ordinary B&W neg.


----------

